# "Vintage" Aurora layouts?



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

My first post. This looks like a good, active forum.

I resurrected my TJets and AFX cars a couple of years ago after 30+ years of storage. They held up fairly well. Of course I added a bunch to it between<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> and the occasional lucky find.

I joined an accomodating model RR club (dug out my Dad's really old Lionel trains and my HO trains at the same time), and set up a modest T Jet display with railroad crossing at the spring train show. It went over pretty well, and I had a good time, they want me back for next year. The "good" T Jets and Vibrators were in a glass case, some runners to move around, but there is a lot I can do with the track. I have pretty much decided that a semi-portable vintage slot car (with obligatory train) layout would be a fun thing to build. I like the partial picture of the toy fair layout in the Graham book, and my intention is to build mine with "vintage" stuff, using Aurora structures when I can find and afford them. 

Are there any pictures on the web or in an old book somewhere of that complete Aurora layout, or others? The AFX/lock and joiner combo appeals to me. How many others building along these lines? Anywhere else I should join? Not any organized slot car activity at all in this area (Southwest Alabama, Western Florida Panhandle) I am aware of.

Thanks, Jeff


----------

